# Other hobbies and interests



## Brass_Machine (Jan 10, 2008)

So, cause I am nosey... what does everyone else have as hobbies? Besides model engines?

Mine:

Motorcycles - sportbikes and old school cafe
Electronics - still a newbie
Scuba and Free Diving
I also like to work with carbon and glass fiber

future projects:

1) Build some DIY audio equipment - just built a practice amp for my brother in-law
2) RC boat - Steam OFC ;D
3) Telescope - Saw some ask about those earlier... want to build on too
4) Several motorcycle projects

Anyone else?

Eric


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 10, 2008)

Lots of parallels Eric:

Scuba Diving: http://www.thewarfields.com/ScubaHome.htm

Used to fly R/C planes but haven't in years

Astronomy is my oldest hobby: http://www.thewarfields.com/Astronomy1.htm

Love cars. Brother wants me to take up motorcycles but I'm convinced I'm too old, LOL!

Electronics: Mostly build PC's and CNC conversions for the shop

Books and writing: I have 3 web sites.

Cooking

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 10, 2008)

Ya know Bob... I forgot the books and writing. I inhale books. I do some writing here and there. My wife does some writing as well. What are the websites you have?

Also into cars, but my tastes just cost too much. I have my Dodge Magnum and that makes me happy for the time. I would like to get another sports car for auto-x or something.

Eric


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 10, 2008)

www.thewarfields.com
www.cnccookbook.com
http://smoothspan.wordpress.com/


----------



## jpowersny2 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sailing (racing)
R/C Planes and helicopters
Piano
Pistol shooting - haven't done any lately


----------



## compound driver 2 (Jan 11, 2008)

Shootings a good hobby. Even living in the nanny state Uk I still get to shoot black powder pistol
and from time to time black powder rifle. great to see others with the same interest

cheers kevin


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a kqick picture of my bowling ball mortar going off:O) Notice the dust ring that was kicked up in a 40' circle around the mortar?






It's kind of a fun toy. 

Wes


----------



## compound driver 2 (Jan 11, 2008)

Id like a few hours at Bisley camp with that lol


----------



## gilessim (Jan 11, 2008)

How do you set that thing off?, do you just light a fuse and run like hell?


----------



## shred (Jan 11, 2008)

I used to rock climb, windsurf and scuba dive. Haven't done those in a few years since I got caught up in competition shooting, which is where most of my weekends go now.


----------



## compound driver 2 (Jan 11, 2008)

It was such a shame when the Uk banned handguns many many law obbiding shooters had there hobby destroyed me in with them.

I hope you lot in the US manage to keep your freedom to own guns.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 11, 2008)

I build telescopes out of wood as another of my hobbies:

8" Reflector





7" Maksutov Newtonian





4" Refractor





Chuck


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 11, 2008)

Doh!

I forgot to mention shooting. Love to shoot. Primarily pistols, though long arms too. My favorite is a 1911 I've done some gunsmithing on. The trigger is now the proverbial glass rod breaking. As I've gotten older I find myself wishing for new sites. I can't see enough contrast on my sites versus a black target. I got my son a .22 that came with fibre optic sites. At some point I'll want to put some on the 1911.

Incidentally, my 13 year old is a crack shot, I'm better than most of my friends, and my Dad was the best shot in his Army Division. I've never heard, but I suspect there are genetic traits in shooting just liek any other sport.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 11, 2008)

Chuck...

Those telescopes are amazing!

Eric


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 11, 2008)

I forget about shooting as I haven't gone as much in the past 10 years or so. When I lived in Maine, I went all the time. Had a nice collection. I

Eric


----------



## gilessim (Jan 11, 2008)

Chuck, fantastic work!, a man after my own heart!, I'm more of a woodworker than a metalworker, I trained as a harpsichord maker, but I also make guitars and play them, my scanner is not working now ,when I get it going I'll put up some pics of my guitars....Giles


----------



## cfellows (Jan 11, 2008)

gilessim  said:
			
		

> Chuck, fantastic work!, a man after my own heart!, I'm more of a woodworker than a metalworker, I trained as a harpsichord maker, but I also make guitars and play them, my scanner is not working now ,when I get it going I'll put up some pics of my guitars....Giles



Thanks, Giles. I've come close to buying a martin guitar kit a few times. I'd still like to build a guitar. Any suggestions for a kit that would yield a top product once I finished it?

Chuck


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 11, 2008)

I like my garden in the summer. Here is me with some 13.5 foot sun flowers.






My yard is my pride and joy. We have friends over and BBQ and kill a few beers and have a great time. We like to cook so eating great food goes along with the drinks.


----------



## gilessim (Jan 11, 2008)

Birger, interesting stuff you do there!, how do you find the time?

Chuck ,nice to hear that you want to make a guitar, unfortunately I have no experience with kits ,as such, but http://www.stewmac.com/ have a lot of stuff , a French friend of mine made a kit from them some years ago and I was impressed with the quality of the materials, you can get unfinished necks, etc, etc., I think you can buy just top, back and sides and a neck blank if you want!, seeing the things you make I don't think you'll have too many problems with a guitar, saying that however ,feel free to PM me, I may be able to help!.....Giles


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice yard Mike. I like your little pond. I've been thinking about building something like that.

Wes


----------



## rake60 (Jan 11, 2008)

I collect and restore small antique engines.
In fact making parts for those engines was the original reason for
my building a home machine shop.

Just a few of my favorites...

*1934 Maytag Model 92M*






*1935 Briggs Model Y*





*1924 Jaeger Mixer Engine*
(It still needs a thing or two, :-\)





Rick


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 11, 2008)

Still machinist related but I enjoy building minichoppers and such:


----------



## cfellows (Jan 12, 2008)

Kustomkb,

Love that three wheeler. It looks like the engine / transmission is under the seat. What's all that stuff between the front wheels?

Chuck


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 12, 2008)

I started riding about 3 years ago. Fixing up my old KZ650 has kind of turned into a hobby. There are a lot of cast and machined parts here made buy me. I've done all the work myself I made the fiberglass chin scoop and did all the paint. The saddle bags were off of Ebay. I had to buy 5 to get 2 that I could use. The fiberglass in the lids was fixed on both of those as well. Notice the 59' Caddy tail lights:O) I made some little adapters so they would fit.





I still have more to do to it when I get time. I was riding till the roads got slick:O)

Wes


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks, it tilts
<embed style="width:400px; height:326px;" id="VideoPlayback" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=6636067717591910300&hl=en-CA" flashvars=""> </embed>


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 13, 2008)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> Nice yard Mike. I like your little pond. I've been thinking about building something like that.
> 
> Wes



liner, pump, fountain, rocks and fish I have less than $150 into it and at also serves as a big water dish for my animals. I had a small square of grass there before and we like th pond much better. Its about 8' X 8' and about 2 feed deep.

Im using a 1,200 GPH pump with a Y valve, one end is wide open as a bypass and the other end lets me adjust the fountain spray hight.

I left it running this winter and it never froze over.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 13, 2008)

It would be frozen solid here:O)

Wes


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 13, 2008)

I think the 1/6 HP pump must make some heat. last year I just unplugged the pump and left it in place and it froze about 6" thick on top. I could walk on it.

we do have mild winters in walla walla. I think if you went deep enough it would only freeze so far.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 13, 2008)

We burry pipes here 6' deep for a reason:O) Hard water is bad for them.

Wes


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 16, 2008)

I working on a job for a guy. Drilling 1.5" holes 22" deep:O)




Home made drill bit, coolant through the center. 

Thought some might like to se, Wes


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 16, 2008)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> I working on a job for a guy. Drilling 1.5" holes 22" deep:O)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass, thats way cool...


----------



## Mike.S (Jan 16, 2008)

2 of my other hobby's are
Web Design and Mechanics.

Future project:
Build my first steam engine
Learn as much as pos. about steam power and boilers.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 16, 2008)

I've also dabbled some with gunsmithing. This is a .25 caliber CO2 powered airgun I built this last year. It puts out about 20 FPE with 27 grain, .25 caliber pellets. Yeah, that's me in the video:






[youtube=425,350]1n-EXv5lLbE[/youtube]


Chuck


----------



## zeusrekning (Jan 23, 2008)

Engines, go-karts/buggies, almost anything elses.
Here are some pics of the kart I built my some.








Whats on my work bench right now?




One of these will hopefully power my a kart in the future 8)


----------



## rake60 (Jan 23, 2008)

Interesting stuff there .

I used to run a part time small engine business here to help support my other hobbies.
I know of guys who would "blueprint" Briggs engines for racing carts.
Things like re-boring the cylinders at an angle for a longer stroke, fitting them with
steel retainer plates to keep the head bolts for pulling the threads under the pressure
of burning alcohol... 50MPH on 8" tires in the straights... Crazy Stuff! LOL

I never got into that arena, but was always interested in listening to their how-to's...

Rick


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats a neat kart. One day I will build one.

What is the second engine? The one with the fan... looks like some kinda v-twin.

Eric


----------



## zeusrekning (Jan 24, 2008)

Rick, I always wanted to try out the racing carts. Seems like every other town here has one. But too much cost and learning curve. 

Eric, The small one is a Honda CB360, the other is a Honda GL 500.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 24, 2008)

I was going to say that engine looked familiar? My wife rides a CB360. I'm redoing the valves on it right now. 

Wes


----------



## zeusrekning (Jan 24, 2008)

Wes, You don't happen to have the wiring schematics for it, do ya?


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes.I'll see if I can scan them for you:O)

Wes


----------

